# Where Do Petco and Petsmart Get Their Bettas?



## Hawker (May 21, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone knows if they work with local or regional breeders or is it likely they work with very large national breeders?

I live in the Atlanta area and both chains have several stores near me. I've noticed the Petco has consistently better quality Bettas overall. However, neither stores have a corner on informed salespeople. Many of then (not all) are friendly but as far as fish knowledge...just pitiful.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

The lids on the cups say...

"DISTRIBUTED BY: International Pet Supplies and Distribution, Inc.
... San Diego, CA 92127"


----------



## Hawker (May 21, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> The lids on the cups say...
> 
> "DISTRIBUTED BY: International Pet Supplies and Distribution, Inc.
> ... San Diego, CA 92127"


I did some cheering around and they appear to be a very large pet supply company with 100 employees. But my feel after doing some reading is that it's more likely the cup itself comes from them as opposed to the fish themselves.

Thanks.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually asked my petco about this. They get theirs from Singapore I think they said. But they also said that different stores may be sourced by different areas. I would ask your local Petco/Smart.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL. I didn't even think about the fact that the cups & fish probably come from different companies.


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

You know when you think about what all fish go through to even get to the shelves and then to us it is amazing they even survive the stress. I will have to ask my local manager at Petco. Curious to see what he says. One of our lps, not a chain, orders from Segrest Farms out of Florida but they import as well.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

A Petco store nearby city had this betta display that said "Hi I'm Sam. I'm from a pond in Cambodia".


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

ryry2012 said:


> A Petco store nearby city had this betta display that said "Hi I'm Sam. I'm from a pond in Cambodia".


Wow.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank god it said pond and not puddle. The puddle myth really needs to stop


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

sabrinah said:


> Thank god it said pond and not puddle. The puddle myth really needs to stop


Sad thing is the betta was in a good old goldfish bowl (means small) with blue Petco pebbles - the way uninformed people would think how bettas housing should be :-(


----------

